# Mobile phone unlock code



## terrace (Apr 5, 2007)

How can i find the unlock code for a Sony Ericsson Z300i mobile phone?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

call Sony Ericsson...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/unlock-codes.htm

http://forums.mobiledia.com/topic18269.html

And MANY more. Google is your friend, search: *unlock Sony Ericsson Z300i*


----------

